# dating a Marx train set



## MC17368 (Dec 6, 2014)

I am trying to date a Louis Marx “Mar Line” electric train set. My older brothers and I used to play with it at my grandfather’s house in the mid to late 1960’s. The 2-4-2 steam locomotive is engine #999 with a New York Central tender. The loco is not tin but more of a die cast. The rolling stock is tin with 4 wheels on each truck and consists of a tank car, PRR boxcar, a gondola and caboose labeled READING. The transformer is a 50 watt. Although my internet research is showing Marx made trains during the Depression, I’m guessing this set is maybe from post-war to the 50’s. My father and grandfather are long gone and unfortunately any of my surviving family members don’t have a clue. If any one can help me shed some light on this I would appreciate it.:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MC17368 said:


> I am trying to date a Louis Marx “Mar Line” electric train set. My older brothers and I used to play with it at my grandfather’s house in the mid to late 1960’s. The 2-4-2 steam locomotive is engine #999 with a New York Central tender. The loco is not tin but more of a die cast. The rolling stock is tin with 4 wheels on each truck and consists of a tank car, PRR boxcar, a gondola and caboose labeled READING. The transformer is a 50 watt. Although my internet research is showing Marx made trains during the Depression, I’m guessing this set is maybe from post-war to the 50’s. My father and grandfather are long gone and unfortunately any of my surviving family members don’t have a clue. If any one can help me shed some light on this I would appreciate it.:dunno:


I think the 999 is prewar (before WW2) and I think the 999 was the first die-cast locomotive marx made. They could have been made in other years too?

Read through here, http://www.thortrains.net/marstart.html

We have guys here that run Marx, someone should answer with more info.

A little more to read through,
http://www.ebay.com/gds/MARX-TIN-TRAIN-LOCOMOTIVE-IDENTIFICATION-GUIDE-/10000000009480012/g.html

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Marx-Steamer-Guide-2-4-2-Steamers-666-1666-/10000000001234906/g.html

http://www.thortrains.net/marstart.html


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this your.set?


----------



## MC17368 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yep that's it!


----------



## MC17368 (Dec 6, 2014)

big ed said:


> I think the 999 is prewar (before WW2) and I think the 999 was the first die-cast locomotive marx made. They could have been made in other years too?
> 
> Read through here, http://www.thortrains.net/marstart.html
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the reading material-good stuff.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cant help on date but the box says set no. 2500/12. Its a higer end set as the cars have scissor couplers. It also dosent like lionel switches. No date on the box. So the set may span a few years. I dont really know.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's a link that has some identifying features of Marx 999 engines. :smokin:

http://www.toyandtrainguides.com/marxtin.htm


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

The 999 first came out in 1940 or 1941, then production resumed after WWII. I would estimate your set probably was made between 1946 and 1953. In the mid 1950s, Marx started using a lot more plastic in its cars.

The 999 was indeed Marx's first diecast locomotive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another source for 999 info. Scroll down ...

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_locos.htm

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another source for 999 info. Scroll down ...

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_locos.htm

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I find Marx sets too cold and lumpy for an intimate date, I prefer my dates to be more pliable.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a different world these days, John. People are dating just about anything these days!


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

... and there's a scripted reality show to "document" it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC17368 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks all for the information - it has helped a great deal. 
I discovered the light bulb missing from the headlamp. Any ideas on the type (it is threaded) and a reliable source to find the correct replacement?


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Robert Grossman at trainpartsformarx.com is the most reliable source of a correct replacement--he'll know exactly what you need.

If you want it tonight, your best bet probably is to take the locomotive to Radio Shack to see if any of their 14v flashlight bulbs will fit. Part# 2721127 looks about right.


----------

